# [SOLVED] Unable to log on because of account restriction after trying to stop need fo



## Georgia in MS (Feb 16, 2012)

I have an XP/SP3 laptop that I am the only one who uses it. 

After some installation of .NET for MS, I started getting the user log in screen (where you just click on your name and then the desktop shows up). I wanted to delete that step. So I went into control panel/user account/change way users log in/unchecked the "use the welcome screen." 

After rebooting, then I started getting the logon as administor (which I did not have before). I have none so I just left the password blank and it booted up. I did not want that screen either. Then I used run, userpasswords2, unchecked the box for "Users must enter a user name and password. You are supposed to then put the admin password - since I have none, I left it blank. 

Then on reboot, I get the welcome screen back to square one again. So I go back to the control panel and uncheck use the welcome screen.

Rebooted. Now I get the cannot log in because of account restriction.

Cannot get into safe mood either. 

There has got to be some way to get around this where it is a functioning XP computer again. My family has four other XP PCs that do not require any passwords upon booting up the PC. 

Does anyone know how to fix this problem? :banghead: It's like the PC has been bricked.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to log on because of account restriction after trying to stop need for pas*

First log in as your user name that has admin rights, not as the Built in *Administrator.* Now go to Start/Run and type *control userpasswords2 *press enterand first check the box *users must provide password*, then _Uncheck _it. It will ask for _your_ user account password. Now, Go to Start/Run and type *control userpasswords* (not 2) and make sure *Use Welcome Screen* _is_ checked. Now restart, it will show the Welcome screen but it will load automatically into your account now.


----------



## Georgia in MS (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Unable to log on because of account restriction after trying to stop need for pas*

That worked!! Thank you so, so, so much. What was the correct way to get rid of the need for the passwords on boot up?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to log on because of account restriction after trying to stop need for pas*

You are most Welcome! Please Mark this Thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top. You need to be logged into _your_ user account in *control userpasswords2* or highlight your name in the list, _then_ _*Uncheck*_ *User must provide password*, then it will ask for _your _Password to confirm.


----------

